# Sept '08 Photo Challenge - "Communication"



## TwistMyArm (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

This time around we're once again going to have a one month challenge.  The theme for September 08 will be "communication".  

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is Sept 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Sept '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## paulocon (Sep 2, 2008)

Brilliant!!

New on here but enjoying these challenges already..

Probably a stupid question but I assume it's limited to one entry per person? (can't see that anywhere in the rules)..


----------



## terri (Sep 2, 2008)

paulocon said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> New on here but enjoying these challenges already..
> 
> Probably a stupid question but I assume it's limited to one entry per person? (can't see that anywhere in the rules)..


Yessir, it's right up there in his post:



> - Submit no more than one photo


Hope you join in!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to stress this month that everyone pays close attention to the rules and ensures that they include the completed form. 

I will be away for the better part of September and returning. If a photo does not qualify it may simply be rejected. You will most likely not receive any notification that a photo doesn't qualify until the last minuting. This simply means you may not have time to make any corrections and resubmit.   

Thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## paulocon (Sep 2, 2008)

terri said:


> Yessir, it's right up there in his post:
> 
> Hope you join in!



Terri,

Thanks for that - I have no idea how I missed that!!!

I'll be joining in alright - a few ideas in my head, can't wait to put them into practice..


----------



## SBlanca (Sep 3, 2008)

will try this one, missed the last one due to forgetting about it and not having time to resize and all last minute...had it and all...oh well


----------



## ClickCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Does the image have to taken during the contest period?


----------



## epp_b (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the general idea is to _take_ a picture that relates to the topic and not to dig though your back-catalogue of photos, so probably


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 8, 2008)

ClickCrazy said:


> Does the image have to taken during the contest period?



We prefer that people send in new photos. The idea behind the challenge was to get people out taking photos, not digging through their photo albums. I think people enjoy the challenge a lot more when they think about what they want to do and set out to accomplish it. 

That being said we allow both new and old photos.


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I submit an image that I did a little touch-up work on?  I adjusted the brightness/contrast, and used the clone stamp tool to get rid of some "bruises" that the image had.  Let me know if the image is still valid to be entered into the contest.  Thanks.


----------



## Phillygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

When you say 150 KB, forgive me, but I am one of those people who just know how to point and shoot, exactly how big is that?  My photos from my photo discs are 1378 x 921, 618 KB (4x6, I guess, that's what I had processed).  

It looks like you want a photo that's email and IM sized.  Am I correct here?  If so, how can you really tell if the picture is good from such a small one?


----------



## hossmaster (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for the conformation TwistMyArm.:mrgreen:


----------



## astrostu (Sep 9, 2008)

Sydkid said:


> Can I submit an image that I did a little touch-up work on?  I adjusted the brightness/contrast, and used the clone stamp tool to get rid of some "bruises" that the image had.  Let me know if the image is still valid to be entered into the contest.  Thanks.



Yes.




Phillygirl said:


> When you say 150 KB, forgive me, but I am one of those people who just know how to point and shoot, exactly how big is that?  My photos from my photo discs are 1378 x 921, 618 KB (4x6, I guess, that's what I had processed).
> 
> It looks like you want a photo that's email and IM sized.  Am I correct here?  If so, how can you really tell if the picture is good from such a small one?



I agree that the 150 KB limit is a tad small, but you can easily get a 6-7" image (around 450 px on the long side) to come in at under 150 KB.  Just don't save at the highest-level JPG quality.


----------



## frfefarfearz (Sep 13, 2008)

woohoooo submt submt


----------



## sarahgourdie (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so excited to send mine in! I'll do it this weekend.


----------



## frfefarfearz (Sep 21, 2008)

communication..  can we do it creatively hmmm.. as long as we can justify that theres communication depicted on the picture?


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 23, 2008)

OOOPS

-my e mail went off half way done,due to an unfamiliar format for email...I got a word document file,when clicking on your link.

Will try again,next month,as I guess this counts as my "One shot".


----------



## GTHill (Sep 29, 2008)

These contests are really great! I found that it pushes my creativity and is something that I can take my family with me to enjoy time together. I look forward to seeing other submissions!

Gene


----------



## DannyB (Sep 30, 2008)

I never received a conformation e-mail that my photo was submitted.  Just wondering if I did something wrong, lol.


----------



## GTHill (Sep 30, 2008)

DannyB said:


> I never received a conformation e-mail that my photo was submitted.  Just wondering if I did something wrong, lol.



I was just logging in to say the same thing. Thanks!

Gene


----------



## esszeeeye (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbelievable !!!

I got ready to send my Oct submission,did all the right things,pressed "send",
and..got this message

[SIZE=-1]We&#8217;re sorry, but your Gmail account is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience and suggest trying again in a few minutes.

If the issue persists, please visit the Gmail Help Center »[/SIZE]
          [SIZE=-1]Try Again Sign Out[/SIZE]


will try to re-send,as I was really psyched about just entering-


----------

